# برنامج الاكسل وحساب الكميات



## حسام يونس (8 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا كما عودتمونا دائما علي المساعده في التعلم
اريد عمل قطاعات عرضيه لطريق فهل من مساعد
واقصد رسم القطاعات العرضيه وحساب كمياتها 
وان كنت قد توصلت الي معادلات لحساب الكميات ولكن
هل رسم المقطع العرضي لابد ان يرسم بالادخال من جديد
ولا هناك طريقه تشمل الرسم والحساب معا 

جزاكم الله خيرا ***** وبارك فيكم​تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع:*برنامج الاكسل وحساب الكميات 
لحساب الكميات ببرنامج الاكسل لابد من حساب عرض الطريق عند كل طبقة 
وهناك اختلف كيف بين العرض الذي يتم حسابه مباشرة فهو عرض تقريبا والعرض المحسوب من المعادلات الخطية فهو عرض حقيقي بعد ذلك نوجد المساحة لقطاع العرضي باحدي قوانين المساحة وبعدها يتم حساب الحجم 
هذا بطريقة مختضره للرجوع للتفاضيل راجع موضوعي في المنتدي
المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق
*


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2009)

لحساب كميات الحفر والردم للطرق الحضريه بواسطه ملف اكسيل.على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892/12bd1690/______.html

للامانة الموضوع منقول.


----------



## حسن احمد (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التفدم


----------



## احمد محمد1988 (9 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك و اتمنى انى الاقى عندك برنامج السيرفر


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (9 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم الغريري مشكور علي الملف


----------



## garary (9 أبريل 2009)

لاشكر على واجب بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## حسام يونس (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي garary 
ولكن اخي دفع الله حمدان 
طريقه حساب الكميات الحمد لله سهله وما يختلف عليها اثنين 
ولكن اذا كانت هناك طريقه لرسم المقطع العرضي من الاكسل 
ارجوا تزويدي بها جزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي للجميع وشكرا علي المشاركة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التفدم​*


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## ali areef (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا أخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باسل الحبيب (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اله كل خير يا اخي وزادك علما


----------



## ابو حسناء (27 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور يا أخي وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## odwan (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونفع بك وبالإخوان الأفاضل رفع الله قدركم


----------



## miro 51 (5 يوليو 2011)

so good and very nice


----------



## هاف مون (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لجهودكم مهندس لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## noor-noor (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------

